# Dried Venison Q-view



## minichef (Feb 20, 2008)

First attempt at dried venison, turned out good if I say so myself!


----------



## fishawn (Feb 20, 2008)

What cut was it?.....Sure looks good.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 20, 2008)

OH.....Did you like the taste?


----------



## kookie (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks great..........How was the taste?................


----------



## minichef (Feb 20, 2008)

The cut was part of the "back strap" tenderloin. Taste like I thought, initial taste is smokey then salty should go super with a dark beer.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmm...looks good Minichef!


----------



## seaham358 (Feb 20, 2008)

what did you do to the meat before smoking? How long and what temp did you smoke the meat.  I have smoked some cutlets before and they were real good.  I have some meat I will try this with..


----------



## minichef (Feb 20, 2008)

I soaked the meat in a gallon of water with morton's tender quick, added some garlic salt and pepper for 2 days then injected the meat with the solution and soaked for another day. Low temp 105Â° for smoking 2.5 hours then 230Â° until internal was 150ish. Took roughly 5 hours total, can't say for sure how much the meat weighed though.


----------



## erain (Feb 20, 2008)

that looks good minichef, i was going to do one using curleys recipie i got from here last week but now i am undecided. maybe i will do one of each


----------



## minichef (Feb 20, 2008)

I used a cup of tender quick, next time I will cut that back to 3/4 cup. It was just about to salty to eat a lot of it. Maybe that is a good thing!


----------



## hockeyhead (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy Crap!! That looked awsome,think I could kinda taste it through the pic!!!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks great chef...nice work!!!


----------



## mj-air23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have smoked venison cuts like that myself. I used 3/4 cup tender quick, injected the meat generously, then let soak overnight, for maybe 12 hours or so, and then put it on the smoker. If you inject the meat I don't think you need to soak it in the brine for as long. I also sprinkle outside of venison with CBP to give it a little zip. It does taste awesome! Good job....


----------

